# Carlisle Trailer Tire



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I just put 4 new Made in the USA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Carlisle Trailer Tire- USA Trail ST225/75D15 8 ply bias, I did not think anyone made a trailer tire in the USA anymore!!!! Payed $96.00 mounted 2 year warranty for Carlise!!!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

" Carlisle Trailer Tire- made in the USA"

Well that's good news. I was over at my local China-Mart the other night, looking over the selection of auto waxes available and lamenting that they never have .45 ammo anymore, I meandered over to the tires. 
They had Goodyear Marathon trailer tires. But it said made in China,







January 09 date code though. 
I guess I am old fashioned. I always look for made in USA first.

Let us know how they do.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Tyvekcat said:


> " Carlisle Trailer Tire- made in the USA"
> 
> They had Goodyear Marathon trailer tires. But it said made in China,
> 
> ...


I just read on another forum that Goodyear is now starting to make Marathons in the USA again.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought mine last summer after losing a duro coming back from florida.

Bought the "E" rated tires for my 5'er as I wanted the extra load capacity.


----------



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

Watch the Carlisle tires! My husband's Sandpiper came with them and we have blown all five







that came with the trailer. That was in 03' that we bought the trailer so I hope you have better luck with yours. Drive safe!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

wv outbacker said:


> Watch the Carlisle tires! My husband's Sandpiper came with them and we have blown all five
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely. I just drove the OB home yesterday with 4 new Carlisles on it.








It could have been just my imagination, but it seemed to tow smoother.


----------

